
Show HN: Pivots.dev – Curated list of companies that had successful pivots - karimf
https://pivots.dev/
======
genera1
I'd be much more interested in more obscure examples. While those billion
dollar businesses origins are fascinating as trivia, more down to earth
examples, of smaller, but successful companies would be great

~~~
karimf
Yes it would be nice to add more diverse examples, and I agree with just
billion dollar companies it will skew the data. Do you have any sources or
link for smaller companies?

------
karmakaze
nit: crowdsourced != curated

